# Subdural hematoma



## coparka24 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was wondering what the ICD 9 code would be for an acute bilateral subdural hematoma of unknown etiology.  It is unknown if there was an acute injury so would you code 432.1 non traumatic or 852.20 traumatic?


----------



## Andrschery (Feb 26, 2014)

*Subdural Hematoma*

I would query the Physician.


----------

